# Adhesive for loose rubber around door



## caseynshan (Feb 5, 2011)

The rubber gasket(not sure if that is the right word) that goes around the passenger side door has become loose on the bottom.

I have ignored it for awhile and now it is so loose that when I close the door it partially hangs out.

I tried a thick black glue at the recommendation of someone, but no luck...

Do you have a recommended adhesive to attach the rubber to the steel of the door.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you talking about a gasket on a car door?
If so any auto parts store has the right adhesive for that. It may not work now that you have applyed something else unless you can get it all off and clean the area where it's going.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

called weather stripping and they do sell weather stripping adhesive in stores. but I have not seen them glued in doors in long time. they have built in clips system, or have plastic anchors holding them in place.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Try E-6000 Industrial Adhesive. It holds in temperatures between -40º F and 150º F. Here is some info I found when I googled it.


Clear Multi-Purpose Adhesive
Self-Leveling Formula, Medium Viscosity
Abrasion resistant -- Flexible hold
Waterproof -- Paintable
Adheres to more surfaces than virtually any other adhesive: wood, metal, glass, fiberglass, ceramics, masonry, concrete, leather, rubber, vinyl, neoprene, many plastics.
This cement does NOT dry instantly -- you have at least 5 minutes to make adjustments before the glue starts to set. For maximum strength bond, allow 24-72 hours for complete curing.
Excess can be cleaned/removed from work-surfaces. Use sense when using adhesives - use in a well-ventilated area, remove excess from skin promptly, do not get any in your eyes, etc. etc.!
NOTE: This glue is not the same as an epoxy.
You can buy it on ebay or at craft and hobby stores - probably at HD, Lowe's, etc. too. I think I paid about $4.99 for a 3.7 oz. tube at Michael's, but it's not just for crafts.


.


----------



## caseynshan (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks, yes, the little plastic pieces have broken off.


----------

